# Places to visit in Argentina and Uruguay?



## Nawwal1206

I am currently trying to select where I might live in the future, and I'm considering Uruguay and possibly Argentina. If I were to travel to either or both countries, are there any must-see spots? I am not interested in anything touristy, unless it is of great significance (For instance, if Buenos Aires was New York City, I would pass on something equivalent to the tour of the Statue of Liberty, but I'd definitely like to visit things like Broadway and Central Park). Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

A little bit about me: I am an artistic individual who enjoys making music, creating independent films, and visiting art galleries and museums. I enjoy a balance of nightlife (bars, cinema, live music, festivals, etc.) and the outdoors (exploring, camping, hiking, going to the beach, etc.).

P.S. I forgot to mention that I apologize for listing that I'm an expat currently living in Uruguay. I must have misunderstood the question during registration. I am unable to edit this information, but I will rectify the problem as soon as I have the opportunity to do so. Thanks again!


----------



## jshshr

In Uruguay obviously Punta del este is one of the top beach areas in the world in summer (January-February). Cant be missed. And in Argentina great beach areas in Pinamar and Mar del Plata. Also tango and antiques in San Telmo in Buenos Aires. And polo matches in Buenos Aires. And skiing in Las Lenas in winter (July-August). so that is a good start


----------



## slaterino

Definitely go to Tigre in Argentina. It's about an hour by train out of Buenos Aires, and is essentially a delta, a whole city connected by rivers instead of roads. It's a stunning place and one of my all-time favourite places in the world!


----------



## aanas

I was also searching for the same information.


----------



## Uncover English

Well, let me tell you that you have lots of things to do and see in Argentina. 
Argentina is a very big country. Distances are really long. So, the first thing you need to decide is WHERE in Argentina you'd like to live. If I were you, I'd choose BA. 
In BA, must see/visit places are:

TIGRE
San Telmo (which is an artistic district) and La Boca
The nightlife is wonderful
Palermo area with its bars and restaurants

The seaside (popular beaches are Pinamar, Mar del PLata, Villa Gesell...but there are other beaches which aren't so well-known but incredibly beautiful, such as Monte Hermoso, Oriente)


As regards the rest of the country:

The South (Glaciar Perito Moreno, Villa La Angostura, Lago Puelo, 7 Lagos...Bariloche, San Martín de los Andes, El Chaltén...)

The North (Jujuy, Salta- you'll find beautiful sights here and exquisite food)

The North-East (Misiones and the Iguazú Falls)

The rest of the country: Rosario, the wine trail that starts in Salta and goes downward up to Mendoza) San Luis, San Juan.

In my opinion, you'll find plenty and varied stuff to do in Argentina, probably much more than in Uruguay, but that's just my opinion.

Good Luck!


----------



## uwinwewin

*Uruguay & Argentina*

If by any chance you have been to Paris, then you already know what BA is going to be like. In all my travels around the world I have never come across two cities so similar to each other. The layout, the subways, the parks, even the sidewalk tiles and architecture. Personally, I love both cities but telling someone that BA is like Paris could turn some away. English is much more accepted in BA than Paris due in no small part to the significant Anglo-Argentine community that has existed for generations.
Uruguay is basically Argentina-light. Montevideo is everything like BA but on a much smaller scale. The two countries have many cultural likenesses from their distinctive Spanish accent, to the foods, and of course the Tango.
Traveling between the two countries is easy and commonplace with several time/price options available so don't feel like choosing one is going to exclude enjoying the other.


----------



## SunflowerShimmer

hendrix1759 said:


> I am currently trying to select where I might live in the future, and I'm considering Uruguay and possibly Argentina. If I were to travel to either or both countries, are there any must-see spots? I am not interested in anything touristy, unless it is of great significance (For instance, if Buenos Aires was New York City, I would pass on something equivalent to the tour of the Statue of Liberty, but I'd definitely like to visit things like Broadway and Central Park). Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> A little bit about me: I am an artistic individual who enjoys making music, creating independent films, and visiting art galleries and museums. I enjoy a balance of nightlife (bars, cinema, live music, festivals, etc.) and the outdoors (exploring, camping, hiking, going to the beach, etc.).
> 
> P.S. I forgot to mention that I apologize for listing that I'm an expat currently living in Uruguay. I must have misunderstood the question during registration. I am unable to edit this information, but I will rectify the problem as soon as I have the opportunity to do so. Thanks again!


My advice check out the waterfalls in misiones


----------

